# tehdä muikkuja



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I would like to know what it means to "tehdä muikkuja". Does that mean make food out of muikkuja? And I would also like to know what they call this edible "muikkuja" which can sometimes be seen in marketplace. "Paistettua muikkuja"?

And is it popular food?


----------



## sammio

_Tehdä muikkuja_ sounds odd to me, I guess it's just someone using the language in kinda inaccurate way. _Valmistaa muikkuja_ is the right way to say that you're making food out of them. Unless if someone's been asking _mitä teet ruoaksi_ then it's of course okay to answer _teen muikkuja_. I'm not really sure about all the possible ways to prepare _muikkuja_ but I guess _paistetut muikut_ would be the most common one. So yeah if you want to get ready-to-eat muikkuja then try those. 

I don't know about their popularity, I personally have never tasted though they look quite good. I guess older people are more used to eating them since they are kinda traditional food. In general fish eating in Finland has become more and more narrow, the only fish dishes that are fairly popular are salmon and fish sticks.


----------



## sakvaka

I agree. _Muikunsyönti _is more common near the lakes Kitka and Puula, which are famous for their vendaces. _Muikkukukko_ (vendaces and bacon in a rye crust) is a traditional Eastern Finnish dish.


----------



## Hakro

Found in the internet:

_- Talmahan saisi Cup-arvon ihan milloin vain haluaisi, mutta sitten ei olisi vissiin FUN -luokkaa (virallisesti ellei tehdä muikkuja)._

... but I have to say that I have no idea what this _tehdä muikkuja_ here means. The text is about offroad automobile competition.


----------

